

TPP’s Copyright Term Benefits US, Burdens Others - CapitalistCartr
http://www.ip-watch.org/2015/03/23/tpps-copyright-term-benefits-us-burdens-others/

======
commentzorro
_Available only for IP-Watch Subscribers. Please login or subscribe to read
the full story._

Why am I always so cynical I see posts like this as spam to generate
subscriptions rather than useful information?

